# People give me dirty looks everywhere I go



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm like the most hated person at my job, and everywhere I go. I don't get anything good for my hard work. Its not fair. 


Sorry, just a little down.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I was at church and we had to introduce ourselves so I tried saying hello to this girl and she just threw me a scowl lol.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

How do you dress?



chessman6500 said:


> I'm like the most hated person at my job, and everywhere I go. I don't get anything good for my hard work. Its not fair.
> 
> Sorry, just a little down.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> How do you dress?


Like everybody else does, but at work its all the same uniform.


----------

